# MFW We Don't Have A Typography Thread?



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 26, 2012)

"MFW" should stand for "Motherfucker, what?" not, "My face when." 

I have dropped the hipster ball and neglected to speak of typography so I am picking the ball up.

Alright, let's do this and learn from each other about typography.  Make prettier commission sheets, comics, advertisements, and pompous imagery. 

So, this to help you find a font and this to help you identify a font, forever. 

1. Are you a fan of contrast or concord and why?  Concord is where you go out of your way to find fonts that play together because they look very similar.   The easiest way to do that is to just use the same font family and play with the condensed, bold, serifs, sans serif, etc. variations on that theme.  Otherwise you're on your own to sit there and flip through font books or stare at fonts for like, six hours.  So, I like contrast better because I'm a lazy bastard and finding font pairings by contrasts (Let's just, throw Futura Black and Rockwell in a pit together because one is serif and the other is sans serif and they look really different but have a heavy sense of presence, bam) is a shitload easier. 

2. What are your favorite fonts that are nifty and everybody should have?
- Archer is a very aesthetic font which should be everywhere in the same way Century Gothic is on everything and yet it isn't.  Look! It's so circular and yet so stylish.  With charming serifs!
- I'm not allowed to use Helvetica at work (wtf but OK) so when a customer says "I want Helvetica and don't use Arial BECAUSE I'LL FIND OUT" I kind of use Myriad Pro, Newhouse DT, and/or Swiss 721 BT because it was the same thing depending on how serious they are about finding out.  
- Rockwell is boss and goes with Futura, Din, Gill Sans, Century Gothic, Archer, just, just put it with things.   See? Isn't it fantastic? 
- Trajan Pro for a dash of automatic badass
- Motherfucking ABADDON because LOOK AT IT. 

3. Do you have a font pairing that you default to or are a fan of so we can learns from you?
- Rockwell <-> Futura
- Rockwell <-> Din
- Myriad Pro <-> Minion Pro
- Franklin Gothic <-> Kind of Everything that is suitable body text

If you don't have any fonts but what came with the computer and don't want to go looking for them, 
- Arial <-> Georgia for boom instant Hipster who didn't even need to look very far
- Times New Roman <-> Arial is _actually nice _and I don't know why people make fun of people who use TNR. 

4. Do you hand letter?  Why?  What are your adventures in hand lettering?  Like, for comics?  Designs?


----------



## zhuria (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting this!
I donÂ´t know anything about fonts, so this is quite good to read. The Abbadon one is one of my boyfriendÂ´s favorites ^^


----------



## Fenric (Nov 26, 2012)

Hipster tempts me into posting.

Alas for calling typefaces "fonts".  Oh well, that's been a lost cause for a while now.

1.  I like contrasting typefaces.  It is easier to make a statement than just style and not all typefaces take styles equally well IMO.

2. I like Lucida Calligraphy and Zapf Chancery for that "not quite script" look.  Adobe Caslon may be a bit tired, but I like the slightly curved serifs and refined look.  Comic Sans is an old gem that you shouldn't forget for when fake hand lettering is called for.

3. I'm guilty as charged for using Century Gothic all the time.  I have been mixing in a heavy, angular serif lettering for emphasis, but I don't remember the name right this instant and it's not on this computer.

4. Nope.  I change my mind too much about final content text flow.  I get partway through a page and realize I don't like how the text and images work together, or that the text would look better somewhere else...


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 26, 2012)

Fenric said:


> Alas for calling typefaces "fonts".  Oh well, that's been a lost cause for a while now.



I have failed you.


----------

